# South Park: Unveröffentlichtes Spiel auf alter Xbox gefunden



## MellaMel (28. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *South Park: Unveröffentlichtes Spiel auf alter Xbox gefunden* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: South Park: Unveröffentlichtes Spiel auf alter Xbox gefunden


----------



## b34v13s (28. September 2015)

Ein Xbox Spiel in dem zu Hilfe Playstation Symbole angezeigt werden. Ah ja, sieht stark nach Fake und Klicksammeln der Youtuber aus.


----------



## Bonkic (28. September 2015)

cool! 
warum find ich so was nie aufm flohmarkt?


----------

